# Glasgow to Dunkeld - Plan D!



## Mullerstraße (24 Sep 2020)

Thought I would write up my short trip 4 days cyling from Glasgow to Dunkeld and back. For the most part this route followed the National Cycle Network Route 7 - I can see why it is called the 'Lochs and Glens' route and hope some of the photo's do it justice. 

As with most people lockdown has hampered my cycle touring plans for 2020. In April I was due to be part of a group that cycled from Glasgow to Milan - Covid had something to say about that and the trip was cancelled. As summer progressed and other plans were cancelled I decided to embark upon the mini trip to Dunkeld. 

Day 1 - Glasgow to Callander - September 15 - 55 miles.

The route from Glasgow initially follows the River Clyde heading towards Clydebank. From Clydebank its a fairly flat canal side cycle all the way to Balloch. From Balloch Route 7 heads towards Drymen. After Drymen the route becomes more challenging with a few tough climbs to get you down the gears. Once we arrived in Aberfoyle Route 7 goes through the Trossachs and unfortunately the terrain in sections is not suitable for a road bike (I use 25 tyres). Despite the terrain the route through the trossachs is beautful and of the 9 mile route I only had to walk for approximately 1.5 mile. The last 5 miles towards Callander is on a flat road with some smooth tarmac. 

Overall a good first day covering 55 miles and an elevation gain of 3189 ft.


----------



## Mullerstraße (24 Sep 2020)

Day 2 - Callander to Killin - 20 mile.

This was supposed to be the easy day - unfortunately it felt like the whole 20 mile trip was uphill and with a headwind. Overall the terrain was ok, some sections of gravel and had to walk for approximately 0.5 mile due to surfaces unsuitable for a road bike. Highlight of the day had to be the climb up to the Glen Ogle viaduct and views from this spot.

Killin is a lovely village and we enjoyed a beer at the Falls of Dochart. 

Elevation gain 1,237 ft


----------



## Mullerstraße (24 Sep 2020)

Day 3 - Killin to Dunkeld - 42 miles.

This is one of the days were cycling is a joy! The route from Killin to Dunkeld is fantastic, roads in good condition, suitable for a road bike, mixture of flats/hills and the sun was shining!

The first 15 miles out of Killin is challenging with what feels like constant climbs, however you are rewarded with some fantastic views of Loch Tay. Once at Aberfeldy the route is flat and fast for the remainder of the route to Dunkeld. Dunkeld itself was a lovely treat, particularly with a lovely weather, so we headed to a beer garden by the river and enjoyed the remainder of our time in this lovely town.

Elevation gain 2,756


----------



## Mullerstraße (24 Sep 2020)

Day 4 - Dunkeld to Balloch - 92 mile.

Instead of taking the train home I decided to cycle the route in reverse. However, once I got to Balloch decided to take the train for the remainder of the route. Really enjoyed doing the route in reverse - aided by the beatifull weather! All in a fantastic route - worth doing when weather permits. I would like to return in the future to complete the route from Glasgow to Inverness.

Only photo' taken on the last day was the view from the Glen Ogle viaduct. 

Elevation gain 5,978.
Total miles covered in 4 days - 209


Looking for some ideas for a 2/3 night cycle trip for October - any ideas?


----------



## Brandane (24 Sep 2020)

Mullerstraße said:


> Looking for some ideas for a 2/3 night cycle trip for October - any ideas?


How about this Scottish end to end, or part of it . I took a different route from Glasgow to Dunkeld, as you can see.


----------



## Mullerstraße (24 Sep 2020)

Brandane said:


> How about this Scottish end to end, or part of it . I took a different route from Glasgow to Dunkeld, as you can see.



What a brilliant trip!


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Sep 2020)

That's a cracking route, having done it from Inverness to Glasgow some while ago.
What kind(s) of accommodation did you make use of during these 'interesting' times?


----------



## gasinayr (26 Sep 2020)

Mullerstraße said:


> Looking for some ideas for a 2/3 night cycle trip for October - any ideas?


Have a look at the south west 300 in Dumfries and Galloway and the Borders
www.openroadscotland.com/2019/great-scottish-routes-south-west-coastal-300/


----------



## gasinayr (26 Sep 2020)

Mullerstraße said:


> Day 2 - Callander to Killin - 20 mile.
> 
> This was supposed to be the easy day - unfortunately it felt like the whole 20 mile trip was uphill and with a headwind. Overall the terrain was ok, some sections of gravel and had to walk for approximately 0.5 mile due to surfaces unsuitable for a road bike. Highlight of the day had to be the climb up to the Glen Ogle viaduct and views from this spot.
> 
> ...


Good place to pose for a photie


----------



## gasinayr (27 Sep 2020)

Found this about the south west 300
https://sw3004.wixsite.com/southwest300


----------



## Mullerstraße (28 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> That's a cracking route, having done it from Inverness to Glasgow some while ago.
> What kind(s) of accommodation did you make use of during these 'interesting' times?



Mixture of small hotels and B&B's - I am not one for camping. As restrictions appear to be tightening again in Scotland, feel lucky to have at least had a small break whilst we could.


----------

